# Sunday Special - More Movie Catch-Phrases



## luckytrim (May 19, 2019)

Sunday Special - More Movie Catch-Phrases

Here’s another 20 for your perusal ....

1. "Here's looking at you, kid."
2. "I could've been a contender. I could've been somebody,  instead of a bum, 
which is what I am."
3. "All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my  close-up."
4. "You talkin' to me?"
5. "They call me Mister Tibbs!"
6. "Made it, Ma! Top of the world!"
7. "I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this  anymore! "
8. "Why don't you come up sometime and see me?"
9. "I want to be alone."
10. "I'll have what she's having."
11. "Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges!  I don't have 
to show you any stinking badges!"
12. "One morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got  in my pajamas, 
I don't know."
13. "Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives  extraordinary."
14. "Nobody puts Baby in a corner."
15. "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me. Aren't  you?"
16. "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War  Room!"
17. "Hello, gorgeous."
18. "Toga ! Toga !"
19. "Tell 'em to go out there with all they got and win just  one for the 
Gipper."
20. Charlie Rogers: Come on!...College boy in suit and tie:  No, that's 
karate!
Charlie Rogers: It goes with the sickle.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Casablanca
2. On the Waterfront
3. Sunset Boulevard
4. Taxi Driver
5. In the Heat of the Night
6. White Heat
7. Network
8. She Done Him Wrong
9. Grand Hotel
10. Sleepless in Seattle
11. The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
12. Animal crackers
13. Dead Poet's Society
14. Dirty Dancing
15. The Graduate
16. Dr. Strangelove
17. Funny Girl
18. National Lampoon's Animal house
19. Knute Rockne, All-American
20. Roustabout


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2019)

#10 When Harry Met Sally


----------



## luckytrim (May 19, 2019)

Just wanted to see who's paying attention  


Seriously, THX for catching that ...


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Just wanted to see who's paying attention
> 
> 
> Seriously, THX for catching that ...



Thanks for posting these every day!


----------

